# odyssey~'s bun blog!



## odyssey~ (Jul 28, 2021)

hello! 
i'm a new member here and i though this would be a good place to start 
i've been lurking for a while...

i'm Ally (nickname) and i have one spayed female rabbit Odyssey! she is almost 1.5 years old and i've had her since she was 4 months. my interests are music (kpop/playing instruments), proper pet care and thrill rides! i also have a youtube channel about Odyssey- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh9beI_oJfKeOBdSfeSos7w/featured feel free to sub! 

i'll try to do daily updates on Odyssey's shenanigans on this blog~ (i've attached a few pics in this post!)
maybe question of the days for y'all too!

that being said, here's today's q of the day-
introduce yourself! what are your hobbies, bun's, etc!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jul 28, 2021)

I'll start, I guess  

My name is Malaya, I'm fourteen years old and my bun is called Apollo. He's an almost 4-year-old chinchilla mini rex rescue bun. He's very grumpy and only now getting used to being handled and held - I say that with a scratch on my chin from last night. I have one rabbit and two dogs (Bailey + Zeus). I do beginners photography and also run a bunny business. I'm starting to learn the harp and working on getting my puppy, Bailey, a Schutzhund title (he's got a long way to go). But aside from that, I'm probably not a very interesting person haha. I also spend more time than I should on forums and watching Netflix, so yeah. That's us!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 28, 2021)

The name's Tu'er Shen. My hobbies include grooming mommy's pillow, pulling on the gate in the hallway, zooming, and being too adorable to be mad at. Mommy and Daddy knows this and just lets me be cute. Even if it wakes them in the middle of the night.




I am Xiao Wu. I am the queen of the house. Mother and father praises my beautiful fur, eyes, and binkies. My dignified eating has them in awe and swoon over me at every waking moment. I will, sometimes, lay on little brother (Shen) and nip mommy's leg to get her to move so I can join brother in grooming mother's pillow.




I am Godzilla, I mean, Artist Chibi! I love my bunnies, I love to draw, I work from home, and play video games. Godzilla is my spirit animal and I have more in common with rabbits than just my Chinese zodiac.


----------



## odyssey~ (Jul 28, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> .


wow! bunny business? that's so cool! is it an etsy shop?
your animals are super adorable! do the dogs get along with your bun?


ArtistChibi said:


> .


omg your buns are so so so cute! the white nose is everything <333


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 28, 2021)

I have to many animals to introduce I’ll just say I have a rabbit named Dune and.... 30 chickens, 5 ducks, 4 turkeys, 3 pigs, 3 goats, 2 horses, 2 dogs, 2 house cats, and 3 barn cats. I’ll attach some pictures. My hobbies are loving all these animals to pieces and reading.


----------



## odyssey~ (Jul 28, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> .


woahhhh you have so many animals! i've always wanted a whole bunch for myself, lol


----------



## AVIE (Jul 28, 2021)

Odyssey is beautiful! Treasure that little face


----------



## odyssey~ (Jul 28, 2021)

AVIE said:


> .


thanks! the bun in your pfp is super cute too!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 28, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> thanks! the bun in your pfp is super cute too!


OMG Ruby is a gorgeous bun. With that beautiful red fur, and the photos Avie takes of her are awesome.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jul 29, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> wow! bunny business? that's so cool! is it an etsy shop?
> your animals are super adorable! do the dogs get along with your bun?


Thank you! Yeah, it's on etsy - UK only though 
And the dogs don't get along with Apollo just yet. We're currently working on getting the youngest (Bailey) used to him first, as he's the easier to train


----------



## odyssey~ (Jul 29, 2021)

hey all!

i just cleaned odyssey's pen- luckily i chose the right time to do it (she's sleeping) otherwise she would've investegated everything lol! theres a few new items i added: willow ball, diy snug a bun lounger and baby cups! i'm going to be filming a cage tour soon, and probably posting pics on here for constructive critism.

qotd- do you have a garden? if so what do you grow?
my parents have been growing kale, celery, cucumber, zuchinni, mint, basil and so much more and Odyssey has been loving all the fresh herbs and veggies so far!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 29, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> qotd- do you have a garden? if so what do you grow?


Yes, I grow a lot of plants that attract birds


----------



## Barbara (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi! Nice to meet you, I'm Barbara. Adorable bun you have. Nice and chill. I have a 4 month old named Jack. I had no idea rabbits could be so awesome. My guy has the best personality ever and he loves giving and getting kisses.


----------



## odyssey~ (Jul 30, 2021)

Barbara said:


> Hi! Nice to meet you, I'm Barbara. Adorable bun you have. Nice and chill. I have a 4 month old named Jack. I had no idea rabbits could be so awesome. My guy has the best personality ever and he loves giving and getting kisses.


Awww, Jack is super adorable! nice to meet you too!


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 30, 2021)

Ally!!
Hamster Hideout!!
OMG hi!!


----------



## odyssey~ (Jul 30, 2021)

PikaPika said:


> Ally!!
> Hamster Hideout!!
> OMG hi!!


bahhh hiiiii
(what was your hh name im kinda confused about who you are lol)


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 30, 2021)

Next thing you know, we get people who recognize each other from Gaia Online or Neopets.  *Is being a little grunny hopeful*


----------



## odyssey~ (Jul 30, 2021)

so today Odyssey stayed home alone most of the day since I went to an amusement park! despite only going on children's rides since i was with my younger cousins, it felt nice to finally get to go there! Odyssey was being very clingy once i came home so she's sitting on my lap on the couch while I'm typing this lol

I'm currently editing a video for my youtube channel and watching some 101rabbits. 

qotd- favourite petubers?
mine are 101rabbits, kat_esque, victoria raechel and sophia and her hamster to name a few, my list is sooooo long haha


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 30, 2021)

Mine would have to be Lennon the bunny, Bunny lady, and 101rabbits. My list isn't very long since my list consists of gamers and Hermitcraft.


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 31, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> bahhh hiiiii
> (what was your hh name im kinda confused about who you are lol)


Unicornblast5000, recently changed to Lightning~


----------



## odyssey~ (Jul 31, 2021)

PikaPika said:


> Unicornblast5000, recently changed to Lightning~


ohhh hi!!!!!
i'm sorry about lightning's passing </3 (i still periodically check HH but never log in  )

today odyssey escaped her pen, FIVE times! she's smart enough to know how to open the door so it seems like I need to make it more secure. 

qotd- favourite book? i need book recommendations haha


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 31, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> ohhh hi!!!!!
> i'm sorry about lightning's passing </3 (i still periodically check HH but never log in  )
> 
> today odyssey escaped her pen, FIVE times! she's smart enough to know how to open the door so it seems like I need to make it more secure.
> ...


Well, my favorite SERIES is Wings of Fire. Best series EVER at least in my opinion. The farther in you get the harder it is to stop reading.


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 1, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Well, my favorite SERIES is Wings of Fire. Best series EVER at least in my opinion. The farther in you get the harder it is to stop reading.


oooh okay i'll try reading those thanks!


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 3, 2021)

hi all!

today i made Odyssey a lil bed in my room for when she free roams since I had nothing better to do lol. whatcha think?

she went up to it and sniffed it and then ignored it 

qotd- what did you do today?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 3, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> qotd- what did you do today?


Mostly babysit, farm chores and reading.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Aug 3, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> hi all!
> 
> today i made Odyssey a lil bed in my room for when she free roams since I had nothing better to do lol. whatcha think?View attachment 56687
> 
> ...


She'll eventually use it after claiming it a couple times. 

What I did today was work and play Minecraft. I'm on a quest to get a red eye white rabbit and an all black rabbit, then naming them after my babies.


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 4, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> She'll eventually use it after claiming it a couple times.
> 
> What I did today was work and play Minecraft. I'm on a quest to get a red eye white rabbit and an all black rabbit, then naming them after my babies.


haha in minecraft my brother spawned 100+ rabbits and named all of them Odyssey


----------



## Critter girl (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi!
My name is Jenn and I am 15. And I have two rabbits. One is a lion head bunny and he is just kit, and his name is Leroy. The other one is named Snickers and he is full grown. I don’t know where he came from one day he appeared in our yard and so we caught him. But he was a pet that someone left go. He has had a taste of freedom so he is nice after you catch him in his cage but when you are trying to catch him he is a force to be recon.  I do have a question how do you litter train a bunny?


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 5, 2021)

Critter girl said:


> Hi!
> My name is Jenn and I am 15. And I have two rabbits. One is a lion head bunny and he is just kit, and his name is Leroy. The other one is named Snickers and he is full grown. I don’t know where he came from one day he appeared in our yard and so we caught him. But he was a pet that someone left go. He has had a taste of freedom so he is nice after you catch him in his cage but when you are trying to catch him he is a force to be recon.  I do have a question how do you litter train a bunny?


hello!
i suggest making a topic on this so more people can see your question~
i've noticed you posted some of your other questions of recently updated threads, I recommend you to make your own topic 
here's a video to get you started-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Es_4hWsCI


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 5, 2021)

Rabbits Indoors


Rabbits Indoors is all about showing what it is like to house rabbits indoors. Photos, videos and rabbit care tips show how neatly rabbits can be kept.



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com













Litter Training


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 5, 2021)

My apologies for veering OT (off-topic) for a moment. 

@Critter girl --Using the Search function in upper R-hand corner. Lots of Q&As on RO. All to advise and educate.






Search results for query: Litter-training







www.rabbitsonline.net


----------



## Critter girl (Aug 5, 2021)

Today Leroy enjoyed the summer/fall afternoon . So what’s everybody’s favorite books? I enjoy the Mandie Collection.


----------



## SirLawrence (Aug 5, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> qotd- what did you do today?



Pushed paperwork for the government to afford better lives for my rabbits.


----------



## Critter girl (Aug 5, 2021)

SirLawrence said:


> Pushed paperwork for the government to afford better lives for my rabbits.


lol


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 5, 2021)

hey all!

so today, I went to the theme park again and went on all the big rides~
it was soooo funnn
i also bought Odyssey a new toy but i didn't give it to her yet but I'll see how she likes it! it's the oxbow twists

qotd: a few would you rathers!
painting or drawing? *drawing for me!*
cold weather or warm weather? *cold for me, I HATE summer lol*
blue or green? *i like green better!*


----------



## Critter girl (Aug 5, 2021)

the would you rathers for me would be drawing,summer,and blue.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Aug 5, 2021)

SirLawrence said:


> Pushed paperwork for the government to afford better lives for my rabbits.


I took calls for the government. I know the feeling.


----------



## AVIE (Aug 5, 2021)

SirLawrence said:


> Pushed paperwork for the government to afford better lives for my rabbits.


I work hard for the bunnies, so hard for the bunnies. I work hard for the bunnies so I'd better treat them right. Anyone??


----------



## AVIE (Aug 5, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> OMG Ruby is a gorgeous bun. With that beautiful red fur, and the photos Avie takes of her are awesome.


You are just the sweetest, I'm one of your biggest fans too!


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 5, 2021)

I work 1 job currently this summer- 25% of the money goes towards university and the rest I use for my pets 
I just can't seem to ever be satisfied with what they have!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 5, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> hey all!
> 
> so today, I went to the theme park again and went on all the big rides~
> it was soooo funnn
> ...


Drawing, warm weather, and blue


----------



## Critter girl (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Critter girl (Aug 6, 2021)

Critter girl said:


> View attachment 56769


and this is Leroy when it’s hot he loves to lay in his tube lol he made it dirty from hopping in and out so much


----------



## FoggyForest (Aug 6, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> hello!
> i'm a new member here and i though this would be a good place to start
> i've been lurking for a while...
> 
> ...


your bun is adorable ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## FoggyForest (Aug 6, 2021)

Critter girl said:


> View attachment 56769


AHHHH this is so cute!!!


----------



## Critter girl (Aug 6, 2021)

FoggyForest said:


> AHHHH this is so cute!!!


Your rabbit is so cute is it a girl or boy and what is it’s name?


----------



## FoggyForest (Aug 6, 2021)

Critter girl said:


> Your rabbit is so cute is it a girl or boy and what is it’s name?


His name is Bandit!!! he's a mini rex, 3 yr old. he's a sweet gentleman!


----------



## Critter girl (Aug 6, 2021)

FoggyForest said:


> His name is Bandit!!! he's a mini rex, 3 yr old. he's a sweet gentleman!


Awwwwww cute  I just got mine this previous Monday and I love him to pieces


----------



## FoggyForest (Aug 6, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> hey all!
> 
> so today, I went to the theme park again and went on all the big rides~
> it was soooo funnn
> ...



OH MY GOSH ur so much like me on the would you rather, I would answer the same exact things lolllll


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 6, 2021)

Everybody’s bunnies are adorable!! Then again isn’t every animal!


----------



## Critter girl (Aug 6, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Everybody’s bunnies are adorable!! Then again isn’t every animal!


Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## elliem (Aug 6, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I'll start, I guess
> Hi Malaya. What is your bunny business called? I'll have a look on Etsy x
> My name is Malaya, I'm fourteen years old and my bun is called Apollo. He's an almost 4-year-old chinchilla mini rex rescue bun. He's very grumpy and only now getting used to being handled and held - I say that with a scratch on my chin from last night. I have one rabbit and two dogs (Bailey + Zeus). I do beginners photography and also run a bunny business. I'm starting to learn the harp and working on getting my puppy, Bailey, a Schutzhund title (he's got a long way to go). But aside from that, I'm probably not a very interesting person haha. I also spend more time than I should on forums and watching Netflix, so yeah. That's us!


----------



## Critter girl (Aug 7, 2021)

So today I painted signs for my buns hutches I was able to put Snickers on his cage . But I still have to wait till we build Leroys hutch


----------



## Critter girl (Aug 7, 2021)

What did y’all do today


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 7, 2021)

Critter girl said:


> So today I painted signs for my buns hutches I was able to put Snickers on his cage . But I still have to wait till we build Leroys hutch


nice!
you're so good at painting!

not wanting to be rude or anything, but maybe make your own blog if you're going to post this regularly on mine?


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 7, 2021)

hey all!
so today I was out of the house for 9 hours- longest it's ever been leaving Odyssey home alone. when I came back she was really annoyed and kicked up dust at me because I had to keep her in her pen when I was out and couldn't let her free roam :/

I posted a new vid on my channel today (it's Odyssey's cage tour) so feel free to check it out~


QOTD- what's the weather like where you live now?
today it was super humid (like normal for summer...sigh) and 32 celcius but it was 38 with the humidity.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 7, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> QOTD- what's the weather like where you live now?
> today it was super humid (like normal for summer...sigh) and 32 celcius but it was 38 with the humidity.


It was on and off rain today and very humid as well.


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 8, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> QOTD- what's the weather like where you live now?
> today it was super humid (like normal for summer...sigh) and 32 celcius but it was 38 with the humidity.


it should be pretty hot, but it's like, 70 Fahenhight when it should be 85ish fahenhight


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 9, 2021)

heyo!

today I went to the beach! it was my first time swimming since covid started and i LOOOOOVEEE swimming so it was super fun! my brother and i did cannonballs off the pier XD
Odyssey was home alone most of the day and was super mad when I came back home 

qotd- do you know how to swim if so do you enjoy swimming?
my answer- i've been swimming since I was a toddler and I have my bronze cross certification~ swimming is my life and honestly it's probably my favourite sport.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 9, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> heyo!
> 
> today I went to the beach! it was my first time swimming since covid started and i LOOOOOVEEE swimming so it was super fun! my brother and i did cannonballs off the pier XD
> Odyssey was home alone most of the day and was super mad when I came back home
> ...


I LOVE to swim to!!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 10, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> heyo!
> 
> today I went to the beach! it was my first time swimming since covid started and i LOOOOOVEEE swimming so it was super fun! my brother and i did cannonballs off the pier XD
> Odyssey was home alone most of the day and was super mad when I came back home
> ...


I love swimming. Mind you I’m no athletic swimmer. But swimming is so much fun. Sadly, the only people we know with a pool are my grandparents.


----------



## SirLawrence (Aug 10, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> qotd- do you know how to swim if so do you enjoy swimming?
> my answer- i've been swimming since I was a toddler and I have my bronze cross certification~ swimming is my life and honestly it's probably my favourite sport.



I cannot swim. I have tried, been coached, and nothing. I just can't swim. I'm not afraid of water, and I can play around in it, but I cannot swim for any considerable distance. Only one of the reasons I didn't join the Navy!


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 10, 2021)

dogwoodblossoms said:


> .


wait! i just read your profile, your 14 and you're a breeder! :0 whatttttt


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 10, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> wait! i just read your profile, your 14 and you're a breeder! :0 whatttttt


Yup. I’m expecting babies this month I’ll be posting pics when they come


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 12, 2021)

hey!

today i went to a waterpark like thing? it was a water obstacle course you could say. the water was freezing since it was cloudy and cool in the morning when i went. kinda looked like this. 

Odyssey was home alone most of the day again and she was sooo mad when I got home but then I let her free roam and a bunch of binkies happened!

qotd- what's your fav bunny item that wasn't origanally meant for buns?
mine is NIC grids, they are so useful for bunnies and humans alike!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 12, 2021)

Awe, Odyssey was a little salty with you 
A: XL dog crates (they have so much more room!) or Cheerios (which may I add all my rabbits especially my female—Primrose—are obsessed with).


----------



## SirLawrence (Aug 13, 2021)

dogwoodblossoms said:


> A: XL dog crates (they have so much more room!)



Agreed! Lucas's house is three of them put together! (so far...)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 13, 2021)

X-pens, they are soooo useful!


----------



## dogwoodblossoms (Aug 13, 2021)

SirLawrence said:


> Agreed! Lucas's house is three of them put together! (so far...)


Twins!


----------



## ArtistChibi (Aug 13, 2021)

This area carpet I got at Aldi's. Thinking of getting more for my room since they seem to like it a lot. It has even brought the recluse diva out to explore. Lol


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 18, 2021)

helloooo!

yesterday I went to ikea! I was planning to buy a rug and cat tunnel for Odyssey, but at the rug section I couldn't find the rug so I was super disapointed. then in the pet section I couldn't find the tunnel either!!! luckily in the 'last chance' section there was the rug I wanted, and it was half off too so only $7.50! I might be doing a bunny cage remodel soon~

qotd- fav bunny product from ikea?


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 18, 2021)

Look
i found a bunbun for adoption that looks like Odyssey!


His name is Mousse


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 18, 2021)

PikaPika said:


> Look
> i found a bunbun for adoption that looks like Odyssey!
> View attachment 57161
> 
> His name is Mousse


Omg yeah haha!
He's got the white paw too!


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 18, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> helloooo!
> 
> yesterday I went to ikea! I was planning to buy a rug and cat tunnel for Odyssey, but at the rug section I couldn't find the rug so I was super disapointed. then in the pet section I couldn't find the tunnel either!!! luckily in the 'last chance' section there was the rug I wanted, and it was half off too so only $7.50! I might be doing a bunny cage remodel soon~
> 
> qotd- fav bunny product from ikea?


Hey!

It's wondrous indeed how stores like to shuffle stuff around. Today i went to Kika to look at bun stuff but where hay cages bowls wheels bedding etc are, no toys. I was confused but found them hanging in another small nook. Found two rosewood maize rollers for 4.80 so i took em. We don't have an ikea anywhere as far as i'm aware though.


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 18, 2021)

I made a channel survey just now for my youtube channel so feel free to do it if you'd like 








randomally channel survey!


Hey there! Feel free to complete this survey and give me some feedback on my videos and perhaps suggest video ideas~




forms.gle


----------



## Cinn-a-bun (Aug 19, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> I made a channel survey just now for my youtube channel so feel free to do it if you'd like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your you tube channel called?


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 19, 2021)

Cinn-a-bun said:


> What is your you tube channel called?


It's called randomally! Here's a link  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh9beI_oJfKeOBdSfeSos7w


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi!

Today I didn't do much, just cleaned up my room after being painted and put back all the furniture and redecorated.
I also put up a video of Odyssey drinking water on my youtube channel- Odyssey the bunny drinking water! | *read description* - YouTube

QOTD- favourite winter sport?
Mine is skiing! I love going super fast and going on jumps!


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 20, 2021)

Google said this is a sport, so dog sledding. I've never been skiing!


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 21, 2021)

I really liked ice skating when we went with our class many, many years ago. I've been wanting to go again, but i have no ice skates.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 21, 2021)

I agree with @OreoTheMiniLop ,dog sledding.


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey everyone! I'm super excited because I'm almost at 50 subscribers on my channel! *cheers*
What are y'all up to today? I'm not doing much since it's a weekend and I've plenty of houseowrk to do...sigh


OreoTheMiniLop said:


> Google said this is a sport, so dog sledding. I've never been skiing!


Never done dog sledding! is it fun?


Catlyn said:


> I really liked ice skating when we went with our class many, many years ago. I've been wanting to go again, but i have no ice skates.


Aww that's too bad. Ice skating is super enjoyable!


CrazyChickenGirl said:


> I agree with @OreoTheMiniLop ,dog sledding.


Wow! Now I really need to try that lol!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 21, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> Hey everyone! I'm super excited because I'm almost at 50 subscribers on my channel! *cheers*
> What are y'all up to today? I'm not doing much since it's a weekend and I've plenty of houseowrk to do...sigh


Congratulations on 50 subscribers!!! I’m not really doing much outside of the usual today ( usual for me that is ) barn chores, bunny chores, and babysitting.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Aug 21, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> Hey everyone! I'm super excited because I'm almost at 50 subscribers on my channel! *cheers*
> What are y'all up to today? I'm not doing much since it's a weekend and I've plenty of houseowrk to do...sigh
> 
> Never done dog sledding! is it fun?
> ...



I've never done real dog sledding, but I have a dog's to a leash to a sled and sat on the sled. That was fun. I'm going to probably clean my own room.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Aug 21, 2021)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> I've never done real dog sledding, but I have a dog's to a leash to a sled and sat on the sled. That was fun. I'm going to probably clean my own room.


I haven’t done real dog sledding either.


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 21, 2021)

OreoTheMiniLop said:


> I'm going to probably clean my own room.


I should do that, too...


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 21, 2021)

I like snowboarding
I get to go zoom-zoom on double-black diamonds
It's fun
I went over a rock covered in snow and got a minor concussion, though.
I did a head smack and couldn't remember Kiwi and Avocado's (my birds) name's
I didn't have to go ski patrol, tho


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 21, 2021)

PikaPika said:


> I like snowboarding
> I get to go zoom-zoom on double-black diamonds
> It's fun
> I went over a rock covered in snow and got a minor concussion, though.


Oof. 
I'm not the best at snowboarding (I've only gone once, two years ago pre covid) and I was just staying on the greens lol, luckily I was able to pick it up within the four hours I had.


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 21, 2021)

I've passed my goal of 50 subscribers on my YouTube channel! If any of you've subscribed, thank you so much for the support <3 I can't believe I got so many so quickly!

here's a link to my channel if you haven't checked it out- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh9beI_oJfKeOBdSfeSos7w


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 23, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> I've passed my goal of 50 subscribers on my YouTube channel! If any of you've subscribed, thank you so much for the support <3 I can't believe I got so many so quickly!
> 
> here's a link to my channel if you haven't checked it out- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh9beI_oJfKeOBdSfeSos7w


Yayyyy!!!
I would subscribe, i just don't have a YT account -_-
YOU'RE GONNA BE THE NEXT GENIRATIONS (Gen alpha's) LENNON THE BUNNY and 101 rabbits!!


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 23, 2021)

PikaPika said:


> Yayyyy!!!
> I would subscribe, i just don't have a YT account -_-
> YOU'RE GONNA BE THE NEXT GENIRATIONS (Gen alpha's) LENNON THE BUNNY and 101 rabbits!!


lol I'm gen z
haha thanks but I doubt it


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 24, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> lol I'm gen z
> haha thanks but I doubt it


LOL gen alpha is like, 0-7 year olds (2014-)
Don't doubt it!!! Bet ya in 10 or less years your gonna have 500k subs


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 24, 2021)

PikaPika said:


> LOL gen alpha is like, 0-7 year olds (2014-)
> Don't doubt it!!! Bet ya in 10 or less years your gonna have 500k subs




google says 2012 lol
haha thank youuuu but I haven't gained any subs in the past 3 days which is the longest ever so idk lol


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 29, 2021)

New video 

Two days ago I went to the amusement park again and it was super fun! What have y'all been up to?


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 29, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> New video
> 
> Two days ago I went to the amusement park again and it was super fun! What have y'all been up to?



yay 

I'Ve been starvin myself -_- bc im fat.


----------



## odyssey~ (Sep 1, 2021)

PikaPika said:


> yay
> 
> I'Ve been starvin myself -_- bc im fat.


I've seen your posts on HH- please talk to someone, someone that can help. I know myself and others that replied to your HH post may just be random people, but we have your best interests in mind when we say it isn't healthy and that you should talk to a trusted adult, whether it be a school conseuller, your teacher, coach or family member. If this stemmed from your hamsters passing, grief is normal but to this extent- I do think the way you're dealing with it isn't healthy. Please, _please_ talk to a trusted adult about this. 
-
I posted a new video!


----------



## Catlyn (Sep 1, 2021)

Awww the adorable side-glance! She's definetly being camera-curious.


----------



## PikaPika (Sep 1, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> I've seen your posts on HH- please talk to someone, someone that can help. I know myself and others that replied to your HH post may just be random people, but we have your best interests in mind when we say it isn't healthy and that you should talk to a trusted adult, whether it be a school conseuller, your teacher, coach or family member. If this stemmed from your hamsters passing, grief is normal but to this extent- I do think the way you're dealing with it isn't healthy. Please, _please_ talk to a trusted adult about this.
> -


Yup.
if you didn't see my blog, it's getting better, I've had an eating disorder for over a year, which it usaly last 1-3 years. Thanks♥


----------



## odyssey~ (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## odyssey~ (Sep 17, 2021)

I haven't been very active recently haha

School's started last week and it's a lot! It's my first time back in person since 2020 January, so it's a huge change. There's a lot of people at my school and it's been fun so far.
Though I prefer online school, I've been loving being able to actually play instruments together as a band again. Even though we don't really sound that good since we just started back up, as a really musical person I missed playing as an ensemble!

Odyssey has been great and she's been home with only my parents for a lot because of school but she seems to have a better connection with my dad than me now...I'm jealous haha.

Here's her eating some fresh willow.

I have 75 subs on my yt channel now! I want to do a reacting to my sub's pet enclosures, would anyone want to submit anything if I do it?

(A very overdue) QOTD: Online or in person school?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 17, 2021)

Not a clue. I’m homeschooled.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Sep 18, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Not a clue. I’m homeschooled.


Me too. I’m going to school in two years though


----------



## odyssey~ (Sep 18, 2021)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Not a clue. I’m homeschooled.





Apollo’s Slave said:


> Me too. I’m going to school in two years though


What's it like being homeschooled?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Sep 19, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> What's it like being homeschooled?


It varies a lot because it depends on the family. For me, I have to work the general school day. it’ll depend on how quickly I get finished though. I have 7 subjects and 4 electives, so it will take me about 6 hours to finish on an average day. But we are fairly flexible so if one day we decide we want to go to Scotland for the day, we’ll just go to Scotland. As long as our grades are good and our work is done properly. I’d usually do sports and music and lots of extracurriculars but it’s still hard due to COVID. I think it’s similar to normal school - but I wouldn’t be able to compare it much lol.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 19, 2021)

odyssey~ said:


> What's it like being homeschooled?


We usually start school at 9:00 a.m. and end around 2:00 p.m., but it really depends on how fast we do it. I’m aloud to do my schoolwork anywhere on our property. Some of my favorite places to do it are next to the horse pasture, in the goat pen, in the chicken/duck/turkey coop, and my absolute favorite is sitting with my bunnies.


----------



## Roo1234 (Sep 19, 2021)

I’m also homeschooled


----------



## PikaPika (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm homeschooled


----------



## odyssey~ (Sep 19, 2021)

Wow! I really didn't realize just how many people are homeschooled until I joined pet care forums haha!


----------



## SirLawrence (Sep 20, 2021)

I haven't been to school in ages... but I assume I wouldn't be much good at on-line school... I can't be trusted to do what I need to do without going to a place.


----------



## odyssey~ (Oct 20, 2021)

heyo everyone!

I haven't been very active here for a while, school has been taking up plenty of my time!

I'm almost at 100 subs on my channel (just one away!) so I'm so excited!

Odyssey has been doing good and she's shedding so much recently so there's fur everywhere xD

Here's an edit I did of her a week ago


----------



## odyssey~ (Oct 21, 2021)

100 subscribers!!!!
Thank you sm everyone!!!



I'm doing a q&a so you can PM me here with questions or comment on that video~


----------



## odyssey~ (Nov 16, 2021)

yet again i have failed to update this and have been extremely inactive

I'll attach some recent pictures of Odyssey as well as her colourful themed setup 


you could see her teeth while she flopped!




her colourful theme setup!



that isn't blood, it's blueberry juice xD



some other cute pictures!





hope you all have a nice day!

ps: i'm doing a reacting to my subscriber's pet habitats and if you'd like to enter just check out the google form on my channel!


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm glad it's not blood lol


----------



## odyssey~ (Dec 8, 2021)

Odyssey ate a rubber band last night...

I gave her extra veggies and some orchard grass so she'll eat more and hopefully it'll pass through :/


----------



## PikaPika (Dec 8, 2021)

Oh no 

Hopefully she's ok!


----------

